# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  حكم الإقلاب

## طالب بصيرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بعض كتب التجويد تعرف الاقلاب على انه اقلاب النون الساكنة او التنوين ميما ثم اخفاؤها مع مراعات الغنة فيها. و اخفاء الميم يكون بترك فرجة خفيفة بين الشفتين.

سؤالي ما فائدة الاقلاب الى ميم اذا كنا نخفيها. اليس الاقلاب بهذه الطريقة اخفاءا يلحق باقي حروف الاخفاء؟

و جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## طالب بصيرة

=================
تعديل

وجدت الجواب ... الفرجة الخفيفة تجعل حال الميم ما بين الاظهار و الادغام

اسمع بعض القراءينطق الباء بعد الغنة مع المحافظة على الفرجة فاسمعها كانها اخفاء تام. و لكن ما اعرفه ان القاريء ينتقل من الفرجة الى اطباق الشفتين ميما ثم يفتحهما على الباء. و لذلك اخفاء الميم هو ما بين الاظهار و الادغام.

هل المشكلة اذا في سمعي ام فهمي للاقلاب ام انكم تلاحظونها على بعض القراء

و جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أسامة شبل السنة

جزاك أخي الكريم كل الجزاء لإهتمامك بالقرءان الكريم وأحكام تجويده إذ أنه من اهم العلوم وأجلها ولا أدري إن كنت قرأت أحكام التجويد على شيخ أم لا والضاهر أنك لم تفعل وعلم أن القرآن لا يأخذ إلا مشافهة على شيخ متقن وليس عن طريق الكتب أو السماع من القراء نعم ذالك يفيد ولاكن بعد المشافهة على الشيخ المتقن أما النسبت للجواب الذي أجبت به عن نفسك فهو جواب عن سبب الفرجة وليس عن سبب الإقلاب لأن بعض القراء يرون  بإطباق الميم تماما بدون وجود فرجه والأقرب إلى الصواب والأجدر بالحق والذي أقره معضم القراء الاكابر أن تكون هناك فرجه خفيفه جدا ورجع إلى كتاب لحن القراءة ففيه هذا الإجماع الذي ذكرته
وأعلم أخي الفاضل أن هناك شيء إسمه إقلاب وشئ إسمه إخفاء شفوي
والنبدء بالإقلاب الذي هو موضوعنا 
تعريفه لغة :تحويل الشيء عن وجهه
اصطلاحا: قلب النون الساكنة أوالتنوين ميما وإخفائها مع الغنه 
حروفه :الباء فقط
مثل أنبئهم تجد في المصحف ميما صغيرة فوق النون الساكنه بدلا من السكون أو في التنوين
كيفيته 
1قلب النون الساكنة أو التنوين ميما خالصة لفضا لا خطا وإنما الميم الصغير للإشارة فقط 
2 إخفاء الميم عند الباء مع عدم إطباق لكي لا تتشبه بالميم المدغمه في مثلها 
3إضهار الغنه مصاحبة للإخفاء لأنها صفة للميم مع فرجه بين الشفتين ثم إطباق الشفتين بقوة للنطق بالباء
سبب الإقلاب بسبب اختلاف المخرج بين النون والباء فلم يحسن الإضهار لما فيه من الكلفه والثقل ولم يحسن الإدغام لاختلاف نوع المخرج والصفة حيث النون حرف متوسط مغن والباء غير أغن وشديد وعندما لم يحسن الإظهار والإدغام كذالك لم يحسن الإخفاء وهو بينهما فلذالك وجب إبدال النون والتنوين حرفا يؤاخيهما في الغنه والجهر ويؤاخي الباء في المخرج والجهر وهذا الحرف هو الميم إذ أنه فيه صفت الغنه وهي موجودة في النون وهو أيظا قريب من مخرج الباء فهما من الشفة وبهذا أمنت الكلفة الحاصلة من إضهار النون قبل الباء
 بقي لنا بعض التنبيهات 
1يجب عدم إطباق الشفتين فتكون كالميم المشددة 
2 عدم توسعة المسافة بين الشفتين فتظهر الغنه بعيدة عن مخرج الميم 
3يجب تأدية الغنه في وضع سكون الميم 
أما بانسبت لأخفاء الشفوي سنتناقش فيه في وقت اخر

----------


## أبو سلمان الجزائري

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> بعض كتب التجويد تعرف الاقلاب على انه اقلاب النون الساكنة او التنوين ميما ثم اخفاؤها مع مراعات الغنة فيها. و اخفاء الميم يكون بترك فرجة خفيفة بين الشفتين.
> 
> سؤالي ما فائدة الاقلاب الى ميم اذا كنا نخفيها. اليس الاقلاب بهذه الطريقة اخفاءا يلحق باقي حروف الاخفاء؟
> 
> و جزاكم الله خيرا


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
1 تنبيه
الاقلاب من حيث الوزن اللغوي خطأ فالأصل أن يقال قلب ولا يقال اقلاب  وانما وجدنا الكثير ممن كتبوا في علم القراءات والتجويد يسميه كذلك أي اقلابا تبعا في الوزن لأحكام النون الساكنة والتنوين فنقول 
اظهار اخفاء ادغام واقلاب على وزن افعال
2 الجواب على الاشكال الذي طرحت
ليتبين لك ما قد نص عليه العلماء في هذه الباب ينبغي تقسيم قولهم الى جزئين
أ قلب النون الى ميم
ب اخفاء الميم
وبالتالي تبين الفرق بين القلب والاخفاء حيث أن القلب انقلبت فيه النون الى ميم ثم أخفيت بغنة 
بخلاف الاخفاء فلم يحدث لنا الا الخطوة الثانية وهي اخفاؤها بغنة
وبالتالي فالقول الأقرب
قلب النون الى ميم يشترك في النطق مع اخفاء الميم لا اخفاء النون والتنوين
لأن النون بعد أن تقلب الى ميم تقرأ مثل الميم حال الاخفاء
إلا أنه اعترض على هذا القول فكان لنا مدرستان
الاولى القاضية بالقول السابق فقالوا أن لا يترك القارئ فرجة عند قلب الميم وعللوا بما قد مضى
والثانية وهو الذي عليه التحقيق
فقد فرقوا بين قلب النون الى ميم اذا وجد بعد النون باء وبين اخفاء الميم اذا وجد بعدها باء
فقالوا أنه حال قلب النون ينغي ترك فرجة صغيرة تضطرب معها الشفتان
وحال اخفاء الميم لا يشترط ترك الفرجة وهذا هو وجه التفريق والذي اجتمع عليه القراء المعاصرون

والله أعلم
وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد

----------


## طالب بصيرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا. افادكم الله كما استفدت منكم.

الأخ أسامة. لم يكن قصدي نقد علماء القراءة أو القراء المتقنين أو أي عالم شرعي على وجه الاطلاق. فشتان بيني و بينهم في العلم و التقوى. وانما اطرح اسئلتي في المنتدى للتعلم, لا للنقاش و الجدال و ابداء الرأي.

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أسامة شبل السنة

أخي الكريم إن كلامك عن الإقلاب والقلب لاينفع لأن هذا اصطلاح اصطلحه علماء القراءات وعلم أنه لامشاحة في الإصطلاح .
أما بنسبة لماقلت والثانية وهو الذي عليه التحقيق
فقد فرقوا بين قلب النون الى ميم اذا وجد بعد النون باء وبين اخفاء الميم اذا وجد بعدها باء
فقالوا أنه حال قلب النون ينغي ترك فرجة صغيرة تضطرب معها الشفتان
وحال اخفاء الميم لا يشترط ترك الفرجة وهذا هو وجه التفريق والذي اجتمع عليه القراء المعاصرون 
أنت الأن تتكلم عن الخفاء الشفوي وهو عندما يلحق بعد حرف الميم باب وليس الفرق بين الٌلاب والإخفاء الشفوي هو الفرجه إذكلا الحكمين فيه الفرجه أمابنسبه للإقلاب فنحن متفقان وأمابنسبه للإخفاء الشفوي فليس الذي قلت بصحيح إذ أنه إذا اطبقت الميم فكانما أبد لت الحكم من إخفاء شفوي إلى إظهار شفوي بغنه لأنك إذا أطبقت الميم أظهرت الميم كاملة من دون إخفائها وجعلت معها غنه وقارن ذالك بالنون الساكنه في الإخفاء فإذا ألصقت  الثنايا العليا فكأنما أسكنت النون وجعلت معها غنه والله أعلم

----------


## طالب بصيرة

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم

بعد قراءة الردود و قراءة عدد من الكتب, أصبح الاشكال أوضح. خطئي أنني كنت أجمع بين الفرجة و الاطباق. أنتقل من الفرجة الى الاطباق. و لكن حسب فهمي الان اما ابقاء الفرجة على مدار الغنة, أو الاطباق على ميم على مدار الغنة حيث أن الغنة مطولة لتخفي الميم. هذان هما الرأيان السائدان.

اذا صح فهمي و لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله كم أخطىء في استيعاب النصوص. تقلب النون ميما ساكنة بعدها باء, فتأخذ حكم الاخفاء الشفوي للميم الساكنة. و الاخفاء الشفوي اما بالاطباق أو بالفرجة.

اذا صح فهمي, و لو فرضنا الفرجة لاخفاء الميم, فما الفرق بين حكم القلب و حكم الاخفاء للنون الساكنة و التنوين؟ أي اذا قلت لشخص الباء من حروف الاخفاء و طلبت منه أن يجود, فما الذي يميز تجويده من التجويد باستخدام القلب؟

 وجدت نقاش حاد بين متخصصين في علم التجويد في منتدى أهل التفسير بخصوص الفرجة و الاطباق, يمكن مراجعته للاستفادة

و جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أسامة شبل السنة

أخي الكريم أعجب منك لطرحك هذا السؤال بعد تلك الردود والمناقشات وعلم أنه في حالة الإخفاء الحقيقي مع النون الساكنة فإنه يتحقق إعدام لجسم النون وإبقاء صفتها وهي الغنه ولكن في حالالإخفاء الشفوي والإقلاب لا يعدم جسم الميم تمما وذلك لقربها من الباء مخرجا 
الإخفاء الخقيقي لم يختلف فيه ولاكن الإخفاء الشفوي أختلف فيه فبعضهم قال بالإخفاء مع الغنه وقال آخرون بالإظهار.
وعالم أخي أن سبب الفرجه لكيلا تشتبه بالميم المدغمه في مثلها لإننا عندما نطبق الشفتين للنطق بالباء نطبق ايضا للميم فتظهر كالميم المشددة ولذالك توجد الفرجه البسيطه
وتأمل أخي قول المرعشي ( الظاهر أن معنى إخفاء الميم ليس إعدام ذاتها بل إضعافها وستر ذاتهابتقليل الإعتماد على مخرجها.
ولذالك نعمل فرجه ليخفى مخرج النون أما إذا أطبقنى فنصبح قد أخرجنا ميما أصليه من مخرجهاولم نخفها والله أعلم ولو تكرمت وأتيتنا برابط أهل التفسير وبارك الله فيك على حرصك

----------


## طالب بصيرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز. و لكن صبرا علي. فقوانا العقلية تتفاوت و أنا تخصصي علمي و لذلك أجد صعوبة في فهم النصوص الأدبية أو الشرعية. و جزاك الله خيرا على ردودك. يبدوا ما ناقشناه كافي و لكن ربما أعود و أكرر السؤال بصيغة أخرى اذا اشكل علي الامر مرة اخرى لضعف استيعابي.

اما بالنسبة للنقاش حول الاطباق و الفرجة فهو في ملتقى اهل التفسير في اكثر من ادراج

http://www.google.com/custom?hl=ar&i...%3Aujxm9_b6ptq

----------


## أسامة شبل السنة

اخي الحبيب إذا ستعص عليك أمر فلا تتردد بطرح سؤالك ولا تحسبن اني أرد عليك من علمي لاوربي بل إني قد أكون أقل استيعابا منك وإنما أنقل لك كلام العلماء بل إن الذي تعاني منه أنا ايضا أعاني منه ولاكن علم التجويد اخذته عن أهله وما أوردوه في كتبهم وإن ستعصى علي وعليك سألنا أخر أفقه منا وفوق كل ذي علم عليم وبارك الله فيك

----------


## طالب بصيرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا على ردك الطيب و تواضعك. و أنا أوافقك على أن التجويد يؤخذ بالتلقين و هكذا وصلنا القرآن بالتواتر. و أنا أسلم عقلي لهذا عندما أفشل في فهم الأحكام لأن الخوض في أمور استقر عليها العلماء من قرون مضيعة للوقت. و فعلا الردود في هذا الادراج اوضحت لي التفرقة بين الفرجة و الانطباق لانني قرأت كتب في القراءات و لم استوعب نصوصها بشكل سليم. جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك.

----------


## أبو سلمان الجزائري

[quote=أسامة شبل السنة;255680]
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد
لي اليك أخي بعض التنبيهات عل الله ينفعني بها واياك فاعمل بها وأخلص في ذلك النية له عز وجل
1 قولك أخي الكريم إن كلامك عن الإقلاب والقلب لاينفع لأن هذا اصطلاح اصطلحه علماء القراءات وعلم أنه لامشاحة في الإصطلاح .

بينت التوجيه اللغوي لما قد ذكر وارجع الى المظان تجد ما قد وقته لك هنا
أما القاعدة لامشاحة في الإصطلاح
ف أولا اختلف العلماء فيها وهي غير مسلمة عند الكل
ثانيا أوردتها في غير محلها فالعلماء يذكرونها حال سلامة المصطلحات لغة ومعنى واختلاف المباني والتراكيب وأرى بين هذا وذاك فوارق
ثم كونه لا ينفع فان لم ينفعك أنت فقد نفع من هم أعلم منك فانتبه للاطلاقات
2قولك  أنت الأن تتكلم عن الخفاء الشفوي وهو عندما يلحق بعد حرف الميم باب وليس الفرق بين الٌلاب والإخفاء الشفوي هو الفرجه إذكلا الحكمين فيه الفرجه
أظنك لم تقرأ مقالي جيدا واعلم أنه لا يجوز البتر بل ينبغي أن تكون النظرة أفقية ثم النقد فانتبه رعاك الله
واليك ما قد ذكرته من الفرق بين الاقلاب والاخفاء الشفوي كما قد ذكرته
...  أ قلب النون الى ميم
 ب اخفاء الميم
 وبالتالي تبين الفرق بين القلب والاخفاء حيث أن القلب انقلبت فيه النون الى ميم ثم أخفيت بغنة 
 بخلاف الاخفاء فلم يحدث لنا الا الخطوة الثانية وهي اخفاؤها بغنة


 3  قولك أمابنسبه للإقلاب فنحن متفقان وأمابنسبه للإخفاء الشفوي فليس الذي قلت بصحيح إذ أنه إذا اطبقت الميم فكانما أبد لت الحكم من إخفاء شفوي إلى إظهار شفوي بغنه لأنك إذا أطبقت الميم أظهرت الميم كاملة من دون إخفائها وجعلت معها غنه وقارن ذالك بالنون الساكنه في الإخفاء فإذا ألصقت الثنايا العليا فكأنما أسكنت النون وجعلت معها غنه والله أعلم
سبحان الله 
من قد سبقك الى هذا التأصيل
وتحكم على كلامي بنفي الصحة فنسأل الله التوفيق والهداية والثبات على ذلك
4  قولك إذا اطبقت الميم فكانما أبد لت الحكم من إخفاء شفوي إلى إظهار شفوي بغنه لأنك إذا أطبقت الميم أظهرت الميم كاملة من دون إخفائها وجعلت معها غنه 
إظهار شفوي بغنة!! لم يعلم هذا القول لا عند المتقدمين ولا عند المتأخرين
كما أنه كلام متناقض فلا يتصور الاظهار مع الغنة لأن الاظهار اظهار للحرف والغنة تمنعه
كما أن الاخفاء في الميم هو اطباق مع الغنة كما بين القراء فلا أدري من اين لك ما أتيت به ومن قد سبقك اليه
5  قولك وقارن ذالك بالنون الساكنه في الإخفاء فإذا ألصقت الثنايا العليا فكأنما أسكنت النون وجعلت معها غنه والله أعلم
وهذا ما زاد من تعجبي
فلا علاقة بين النون والميم فالمخرج غير واحد لذلك لم يجز لك الالحاق
أي أنه لم يجز لك أن تسوي في الحكم بين النون والميم وتجعله تبريرا لك
ولزيادة التوضيح
ذكرت لك في المقال الأول أن هذا هو وجه التفريق بين اقلاب النون واخفاء الميم
كم أعيد القول لا تقس النون على الميم ولا العكس

أخيرا أقول لك أخي
لتعلم أن الاصل في القراءات السماع لا القياس ومنه يؤخذ الحكم
فالسماع دليل والقياس فقط يستأنس به فاذا تعارض السماع مع القياس قدم السماع وهذا مما نبه عليه القراء
وأنا قد قرأت على شيخي ختمة كاملة وأجازني بأن اقرأ وأقرئ وأخذت منه سماعا ما قد بينته فاذكر لنا من من المقرئين يوافقك فيما ذهبت اليه

والله أعلم
وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد

----------


## أبو سلمان الجزائري

[quote=أسامة شبل السنة;255680]
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد
لي اليك أخي بعض التنبيهات عل الله ينفعني بها واياك فاعمل بها وأخلص في ذلك النية له عز وجل
1 قولك أخي الكريم إن كلامك عن الإقلاب والقلب لاينفع لأن هذا اصطلاح اصطلحه علماء القراءات وعلم أنه لامشاحة في الإصطلاح .

بينت التوجيه اللغوي لما قد ذكر وارجع الى المظان تجد ما قد وقته لك هنا
أما القاعدة لامشاحة في الإصطلاح
ف أولا اختلف العلماء فيها وهي غير مسلمة عند الكل
ثانيا أوردتها في غير محلها فالعلماء يذكرونها حال سلامة المصطلحات لغة ومعنى واختلاف المباني والتراكيب وأرى بين هذا وذاك فوارق
ثم كونه لا ينفع فان لم ينفعك أنت فقد نفع من هم أعلم منك فانتبه للاطلاقات
2قولك  أنت الأن تتكلم عن الخفاء الشفوي وهو عندما يلحق بعد حرف الميم باب وليس الفرق بين الٌلاب والإخفاء الشفوي هو الفرجه إذكلا الحكمين فيه الفرجه
أظنك لم تقرأ مقالي جيدا واعلم أنه لا يجوز البتر بل ينبغي أن تكون النظرة أفقية ثم النقد فانتبه رعاك الله
واليك ما قد ذكرته من الفرق بين الاقلاب والاخفاء الشفوي كما قد ذكرته
...  أ قلب النون الى ميم
 ب اخفاء الميم
 وبالتالي تبين الفرق بين القلب والاخفاء حيث أن القلب انقلبت فيه النون الى ميم ثم أخفيت بغنة 
 بخلاف الاخفاء فلم يحدث لنا الا الخطوة الثانية وهي اخفاؤها بغنة


 3  قولك أمابنسبه للإقلاب فنحن متفقان وأمابنسبه للإخفاء الشفوي فليس الذي قلت بصحيح إذ أنه إذا اطبقت الميم فكانما أبد لت الحكم من إخفاء شفوي إلى إظهار شفوي بغنه لأنك إذا أطبقت الميم أظهرت الميم كاملة من دون إخفائها وجعلت معها غنه وقارن ذالك بالنون الساكنه في الإخفاء فإذا ألصقت الثنايا العليا فكأنما أسكنت النون وجعلت معها غنه والله أعلم
سبحان الله 
من قد سبقك الى هذا التأصيل
وتحكم على كلامي بنفي الصحة فنسأل الله التوفيق والهداية والثبات على ذلك
4  قولك إذا اطبقت الميم فكانما أبد لت الحكم من إخفاء شفوي إلى إظهار شفوي بغنه لأنك إذا أطبقت الميم أظهرت الميم كاملة من دون إخفائها وجعلت معها غنه 
إظهار شفوي بغنة!! لم يعلم هذا القول لا عند المتقدمين ولا عند المتأخرين
كما أنه كلام متناقض فلا يتصور الاظهار مع الغنة لأن الاظهار اظهار للحرف والغنة تمنعه
كما أن الاخفاء في الميم هو اطباق مع الغنة كما بين القراء فلا أدري من اين لك ما أتيت به ومن قد سبقك اليه
5  قولك وقارن ذالك بالنون الساكنه في الإخفاء فإذا ألصقت الثنايا العليا فكأنما أسكنت النون وجعلت معها غنه والله أعلم
وهذا ما زاد من تعجبي
فلا علاقة بين النون والميم فالمخرج غير واحد لذلك لم يجز لك الالحاق
أي أنه لم يجز لك أن تسوي في الحكم بين النون والميم وتجعله تبريرا لك
ولزيادة التوضيح
ذكرت لك في المقال الأول أن هذا هو وجه التفريق بين اقلاب النون واخفاء الميم
كم أعيد القول لا تقس النون على الميم ولا العكس

أخيرا أقول لك أخي
لتعلم أن الاصل في القراءات السماع لا القياس ومنه يؤخذ الحكم
فالسماع دليل والقياس فقط يستأنس به فاذا تعارض السماع مع القياس قدم السماع وهذا مما نبه عليه القراء
وأنا قد قرأت على شيخي ختمة كاملة وأجازني بأن اقرأ وأقرئ وأخذت منه سماعا ما قد بينته فاذكر لنا من من المقرئين يوافقك فيما ذهبت اليه
وأعتذر عن التأخر في الرد لأنني كنت في سفر

والله أعلم
وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد

----------


## أسامة شبل السنة

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم 
أولا أخي الكريم حمدا لله على سلامتك 
ثانيا الإقلاب عندما يعرفوه اصطلاحا هو قلب النون الساكنة أو التنوين ميما وإخفائها مع الغنه 
ألا ترى أنهم اصطلحوا الإقلاب ثم عرفوه بأنه قلب ألا ترى أن الشيخ الجمزوري قال في التحفة والثالث الإقلاب عند الباء ميما بغنة مع الإخفاء 
فمن أين جئت بمصطلح القلب وأنا لا أعلم أحدا من أهل العلم بالقراءات جعل مصطلح الإقلاب وأبدله بالقلب على حسب علمي وكأني فهمت من مقالتك أن علماء القراءة لا يعرفون أن يصطلحوا لعلمهم وإن كنت تعلم احدا قال بذالك فنورني وأما بنسبة لكتاب المظان فأرجوا أن تنقل لي النص الذي ذكرته 
أماما ذكرته لك في قولي قولك أمابنسبه للإقلاب فنحن متفقان وأمابنسبه للإخفاء الشفوي فليس الذي قلت بصحيح إلى أخر الحديث فهذا تفصيله
فأما نفي الصحة عنك فأنا مخطء كل الخطء معترف بخطئي فهي زلت من جاهل وقد ذكرت فيما سبق أن هناك من يرى برأيك وهم من أكابر القراء 
أما قولي إذا اطبقت الميم فكانما أبد لت الحكم من إخفاء شفوي إلى إظهار شفوي بغنه نعم هذا القول بنصه لم يقله عالم وإنما أوردته لأحاول أن أوضح قول المرعشي الذي يقول (الضاهر أن معنى إخفاء الميم ليس إعدام ذاتها بل إضعافها وستر ذاتها بتقليل الإعتماد على مخرجها ) فهذالا يصح إلا بوجود الفرجة بقد ماتمر الورقة فهذا مقصدي من ذالك القول ورجع إلى كتاب لحن القراءة سترى من قال بهذ القول أي الفرجه من القراء الأكارم 
وتركت الباقي إما اني لم أفهم مقصدك أو لم تفهم مقصدي ولاداعي لكثرة الجدال 
وأما بنسبة للسماع فأنا أيضا سمعت من شيخي وأخذت عنه إلا أني لم آخذ عليه الإجازة عسى ربي ان يكرمني بها وعلم أن شيخي متقن للقراءة عالم بأصولها متقن لعلوم تجويد القرآن أحسبه والله حسيبه وعسى أإن يهدينا الله إلى مختلف من الحق بإذنه (كلامي صحيح يحتمل الخطء وكلام غيري خطء يحتمل الصواب )رحم الله قائلها والله أعلم

----------


## أبو سلمان الجزائري

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد
أخي الفاضل أسامة
لتعلم أن نقاشنا ما هو الا وسيلة لاتباع الحق فما نناقش الا لنفيد أو نستفيد فأسأل الله أن يهديني واياك الى سواء السبيل

1 قلت ألا ترى أنهم اصطلحوا الإقلاب ثم ...
نعم قد اصطلح علماء القراءة على الاقلاب لكن ليسوا كلهم وأنا لم أنكر ذلك انما كان المقصود من كلامي كما هو ظاهر ابتداء أن ذلك مخالف للقياس اللغوي
واليك كلام لعلماء القراءة لم يصطلحوا على ما ذكرت
.يقول محمد مكي نصر : ( واتفق العلماء على أن الغنة مع الواو والياء غنة المدغم ومع  النون غنة المدغم فيه واختلفوا مع الميم والمحققون على أن الغنة هنا هي غنة الميم  لأن النون ذهبت بالقلب .  أ. هــ وغيره كثير
2 كذلك ذكرت بقولك فمن أين جئت بمصطلح القلب وأنا لا أعلم أحدا...
فاعلم أن كثيرا من أهل العلم قد نص على ذلك وطلبة العلم يدركون ولتوكيد ما قد حكمت به اليك من قال به مثالا لا حصرا
فاليك كلام الشيخ محمود آمين العاطون
فائدة :هل الصواب التعريف ( بالإقلاب ) أم ( بالقلب )  ؟ الصواب في المسالة أن يقال حكم القلب وليس  الإقلاب لأن هذا الفعل لم يرد به المصدر إقلاب بل ورد المصدر القلب  وإذا قلنا حكم الانقلاب لكان ـ أيضا ـ جائزا . أ . هــ
وارجع كذلك الى كتاب شرح تحفة الاطفال للشيخ الضباع تجد ما قد بينته لك
اذن استقراؤك ناقص واستقرائي تام
أما قولك على حسب علمي وكأني فهمت من مقالتك أن علماء القراءة لا يعرفون أن يصطلحوا لعلمهم 
فما قد بينه الأصوليون ترجيحا
أن لازم المذهب ليس بمذهب الا ان نص عليه صاحبه فلم تخاطبني باللازم البعيد الذي لم أنص عليه
كما أن ما ذكرتَ ليس قدرا مشتركا بين كل علماء القراءة وقد بينت لك أن منهم من لم يصطلح على ذلك
وقد ذكرت في المقال الأول لماذا اصطلح من اصطلح على ذلك
أما قولك وأما بنسبة لكتاب المظان فأرجوا أن تنقل لي النص الذي ذكرته 
أخي لتعلم أن معنى المظان الكتب التي توجد فيها المسائل العلمية كما اصطلح على ذلك أهل العلم وليس معنى ذلك أنه يوجد كتاب اسمه المظان
أضحك الله سنك أخي الكريم
أما ما ذكرت تدليلا على قولك منقول المرعشي الذي يقول (الظاهر أن معنى إخفاء الميم ليس إعدام ذاتها بل إضعافها وستر ذاتها بتقليل الإعتماد على مخرجها )...
فليس شرحه كما بينتَ
وانما يحمل كلامه على الآتي
ليس اعدام ذاتها بمعنى ليس اعدامها واخفاؤها الاخفاء الكلي حيث لا يبقى لها أثر 
وهذا بيان من الشيخ أن المعنى الاصطلاحي ليس هو المعنى اللغوي نفسه
.بل إضعافها وستر ذاتها بتقليل الإعتماد على مخرجها
ومعنى ذلك أن تجمع بين الاضعاف والستر الذي هو الاخفاء فتحصِلُ الوسط بينهما وهو تقليل الاعتماد على مخرجها
ويكون ذلك باطباق الشفتين مع ادراج الغنة وحينئذ لا يكون الاعتماد على المخرج مثل الاعتماد عليه حال الاظهار بل يكون الاعتماد مقللا وذلك لتدخل الغنة والله أعلم
أما قولك وارجع إلى كتاب لحن القراءة سترى من قال بهذ القول أي الفرجه من القراء الأكارم 
فأنا أنتظر النص بحذافيره فائتني به جزاك الله خيرا
أما قولك وتركت الباقي إما اني لم أفهم مقصدك أو لم تفهم مقصدي ولاداعي لكثرة الجدال  
فاني أبشرك أنني قد فهمت مقصدي ومقصدك أخي الحبيب
وما بدر منا ليس جدالا ولا مراء فاني احتسب أجره على الله وأسأل الله أن يرفعني به في الدرجات لأنه كما نصحنا علماؤنا أن من أقوى ما يحصل المرء به العلم ويتبين من أخطائه مذاكرة اخوانه

.كلامي صواب يحتمل الخطء وكلام غيري خطء يحتمل الصواب

والله أعلم 
وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد

----------


## أسامة شبل السنة

لو نظرت إلى وجهي حين علمة ان المظان هي الكتب التي شتملت على المسائل وليس اسم كتاب لتفرقعت من الضحك وهذا إن دل على شيئ فهو يدل على قصر نظري وقلة فهمي أما بانسبة للفرجة التي في الميم فهكذا اخذتها عن شيخي الذي أخذها عن شيخه الحذيفي وعن شيخه الذي في السلسلة إلى رسول الله فأنا متعصب لها والمسئلة يبدو أنها خلافية وأما بنسبة لكتاب لحن القراء فامنحني بعضت من الوقت حتى أحضره وأنقل للك كلام الشيخ الحذيفي وأئمة العلم وبارك الله فيك وأحسن إليك ونفعنا بك وهناك ملاحظة أن مخرج الميم هو إطباق الشفتين وهو نفس مخرج الباب ولأكن الباء أقوى فكيف نقلل من مخرجها وفي نفس الوقت نطبقها مع العلم أن الغنة تعتبر صفة ومخرجا ثانيا للميم ولذالك قلت يلزم من الفرجة لكي تضعف الميم والله أعلم

----------


## أبو سلمان الجزائري

[quote=أسامة شبل السنة;258405]
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد
أخي الفاضل أسامة
1 ابتداء أحييك على قمة التواضع التي بدرت منك
2 أما أنا فأخذتها عن شيخي حوالف عكاشة حفظه الله ونفع به الذي قرأ على الشيخ عمر ريحان رحمه الله وقرأ شيخي عكاشة كذلك  على الشيخ محمد سكر رحمه الله شيخ المقارئ بسوريا وهو عن شيخه وهكذا الى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي أقرأه جبريل عليه السلام عن رب العزة جل في علاه
3 وفيك بارك الله أخي وأحسن اليك وأسأل الله أن يرزقنا العلم النافع والعمل الصالح
4.أما بالنسبة لملاحظتك من
 أن مخرج الميم هو إطباق الشفتين وهو نفسه مخرج الباء ولكن الباء أقوى فكيف نقلل من مخرجها وفي الوقت نفسه نطبقها مع العلم أن الغنة تعتبر صفة ومخرجا ثانيا للميم ولذالك قلت يلزم من الفرجة لكي تضعف الميم 
أقول وبالله التوفيق
أ ـ أخي التقليل في الميم لا في الباء ولا دخل للباء في ذلك انما هي سبب لادراج الغنة في حرف الميم
ب ـ أما من كون الغنة صفة ومخرج ثاني للميم فهذا عين التضعيف بمعنى أنه
يجمع بين المخرج الأول وهو اطباق الشفتين وبين المخرج الثاني وهو الخيشوم ـ الغنة ـ 
وبالتالي نكون قد حصلنا عملية التضعيف التي تنتج لنا تقليل العتماد على المخرج الأصلي وذاك بادراج الغنة لا بجعل فرجة وأظن أن كلامي واضح أخي الكريم

.
والله أعلم 
وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد

----------

